# Used Camper Prices



## 3ringer (Jul 4, 2017)

We are looking for a larger and newer camper. Some of the prices folks are asking for their used campers, I could buy a new one. I think some folks paid too much and are upside down on their loan so they have a wishful asking price.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 4, 2017)

You are right

They sell a bunch if extended warranties too with new ones that can get you in a situation where you are paying thousands that don't go towards the price if the camper and then get you really stuck in a camper after a year or three.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 6, 2017)

We recently purchased a new camper and that was my experience also, that all of the used campers were basically withing a thousand dollars or so of the new one. 

Unless they had been really really used!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 6, 2017)

I sold my brand new camper after 5 years and got 50% of what I paid new.  It was 18k new and I sold it for $9500.  Nothing was wrong with it.  That used to be the depreciation, but it seems that times have changed.   I never had a loan on it so I guess that's why I let it go?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 6, 2017)

I know where there is a real deal on a used one.

We talked about it a few threads down the page. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=899263


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 9, 2017)

Are you giving up on the Trail Manor 3ringer??


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes we are. It's up for sale now. It worked great but we need more space. I wish we could keep it and purchase a big camper.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 13, 2017)

How much ringer?  And how would one find info on it?


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 14, 2017)

$8,900. It's listed on Atlanta CL and FB Georgia RV's for sale. If you are interested, shoot me a pm.


----------

